
Five Things Apple Can Learn From Windows 8 - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/09/microsoft-lets-developers-use-windows-8-for-tablets
======
jinushaun
Apple said they plan to merge iOS and OSX, but looks like MS beat them to it.
Plugging my tablet to an external monitor, mouse and keyboard; that's the
killer feature for me. I can have my cake and eat it too.

~~~
ewrgsdfg
They beat them to it....... in 2013?

OSX and iOS are converging.

Windows8 is built for notebooks and styluses.

iPad 4 will be due when Windows 8 is being lumped on some beefy "tablet". With
a tedious, over weight Office app.

------
uris
The visual contrast between Metro's modern look and the vulgarity of the
standard Windows GUI is nauseating.

I hope Apple won't be tempted, rather, I'm sure they will not. It looks
incoherent: from the the Metro UI's concept of tiles, which I dislike, to the
duality of the desktop as an app. Cool for geeks, maybe, horribly confusing
idea for anyone else. It's stupid to force a full fledged desktop into a
tablet. Yet again, anything with a fan is not really a tablet, that's a PC.

------
VanceRefrig
I really think the big thing is the idea of running apps side by side.
Otherwise, I don't think apple is necessarily as far behind as this article
makes it seem.

~~~
VladRussian
history repeats itself, 20+ years ago it was windows and Mac OS getting into
multitasking
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS#.22Classic.22_Mac_OS_.28...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS#.22Classic.22_Mac_OS_.281984.E2.80.932001.29)

~~~
lurch_mojoff
It is way too early to proclaim that history is repeating itself. 20 years ago
Apple were a rudderless ship. Today they are on of the most efficiently
operating computer companies out there. They have a vision, they have a solid
foundation on which to build, and they have the resources to execute rapidly
on that vision.

~~~
VladRussian
>20 years ago Apple were a rudderless ship.

because they detached the rudder 26 years ago.

>Today they are on of the most efficiently operating computer companies out
there. They have a vision, they have a solid foundation on which to build, and
they have the resources to execute rapidly on that vision.

Sounds like you're talking about Apple of 1982-84. Apple that had had a
several years long run under Jobs. Btw, the vision they execute today is the
vision outlined in the Jobs' 30 years old Macintosh business plans.

------
johnzachary
I like the pane-based user interface. I welcome any alternative to the desktop
metaphor.

~~~
bsphil
Just looking at the screens I've seen, I can't help but shake my head. Mind
you, I haven't seen many. Inconsistent sizes of those "desktop" boxes, no
coherent organization (there's a picture here, then an icon, then the time,
then a different app, then news...), and an arbitrary rainbow of colors. I'm
not too big on following pre-beta release info like this because there's just
not enough there to answer my questions, but I'm hoping that the
desktop/laptop installations of Windows 8 will still have a more familiar
organization to it.

Full disclosure, I've never owned a smartphone or tablet, so maybe I'm just
not used to that sort of layout yet. I can't help but think that everything is
just randomly dumped together.

------
Vitaly
The only one of those that I'd like is multiple logins/profiles. I'd like to
have a separate profile for kids. Preferably with bigger icons.

------
recoiledsnake
>Microsoft plans on offering one version of Windows 8 across all platforms.
This is a wise decision since consumers will no longer have to decide what
version (Home, Professional, Tablet) they will need for their needs.

That's wrong, the SKUs will be revealed closer to launch. What MS meant was
that all the different form factors including ARM will run the full Windows
OS.

There will still be Home/Professional etc. etc.

